# Kettlebell



## NikiE

Hello you guys!! Hope your all well!!

Was reading an article yesterday about women using a kettle bell for toning....looks and sounds really effective and im thinking about giving it a try....just want toltone up and this sounds perfect.....it said to use it for an hour, 3 times a week as the muscles take 36 hours to recover and still burn fat during this time..its might b bo**ocks but im going to give it a go...

Thing is....where the hell do i get one??

xx


----------



## dave20

Nikie

cant see how these things are that amazing, there just weights in effect arent they?

try here : http://www.kettlebell.co.uk/html/kettlebell_shop.html


----------



## NikiE

I dont know...maybe it was just the specific exercises that go with it...worth a go though i guess...can imagine they are easier to handle than a dumbell with the exercises given...?


----------



## samurai691436114498

NikiE said:


> I dont know...maybe it was just the specific exercises that go with it...worth a go though i guess...can imagine they are easier to handle than a dumbell with the exercises given...?


crossfit style exercises would probably be what you are looking for www.crossfit.com


----------



## shorty

found some exercises that you can do with the kettlebell here

its worth a go, nothing ventured, nothing gained as they say!!


----------



## NikiE

Cheers dudes, the exercises for for hips and thighs etc (ladies exercises) hehe


----------



## Nine Pack

I've had a few female clients doing kettlebell work & it's a great one for power, co ordination, strength & fat burning. Works especially well on the glutes, hams & core. Get some proper instruction though first or you could come a cropper, and even a small KB will smart if it lands wher you don't want it to.


----------



## Cookie

Nine Pack said:


> I've had a few female clients doing kettlebell work & it's a great one for power, co ordination, strength & fat burning. Works especially well on the glutes, hams & core. Get some proper instruction though first or you could come a cropper, *and even a small KB will smart if it lands wher you don't want it to.*


*Yeah tell me about it,my knee cap got it after one bounced up off floor (missed catch) and smacked it...lol...*

*Go to newitts for some great deals on kettlebells...*

*Kettlebells are great, helped build some of the strongest guys on the planet in their day....*

*Saw a Russian guy at a circus last year throwing around a couple of Kbells weighing about 40-50 kilos each....:eek:*


----------



## Nine Pack

These things can be very humbling to even a seasoned bodybuilder and I have to admit I can't use much weight with any real proficiency. 14-16kg max before I become a real danger to myself & anyone in a 30 foot radius.


----------



## Cookie

Nine Pack said:


> These things can be very humbling to even a seasoned bodybuilder and I have to admit I can't use much weight with any real proficiency. 14-16kg max before *I become a real danger to myself & anyone in a 30 foot radius.*


*Thats why I`m having to use mine outside in the garden or on local rugby field, wife just doesn`t trust me anymore *


----------



## hackskii

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> *Thats why I`m having to use mine outside in the garden or on local rugby field, wife just doesn`t trust me anymore *


Yah, I wouldnt either I have hard wood floors:eek:


----------



## Nine Pack

Don't let this put anyone off. I've not had any clients get too horribly injured using them.............


----------



## AussieMarc

KB's are great.. The turkish getup is great for core strength & power.. hell you can do so much with those things. but as said above.. be careful as they hurt if they hit ya


----------



## AussieMarc

oh and i personally like these ones...

http://www.kettlestack.com/?51970-kstacksearch_kettlebells&gclid=CO-68KmKko0CFRaChgodGCNjkQ

im sure you can find some in the UK but we have a set of these at the studio. (not the exact brand.. ours are no-named and i cant remember where we got them from) but saves time and space trying to buy 5 different bells and different weights


----------



## NikiE

so they come in different weights do they?? What weight would you guys recommend...i have a pretty good core strength but dont want one too heavy so it becomes uneffective (cause i cant life the bloody thing...hehe)


----------



## Cookie

They usually recomend 8kgs for woman & 12kgs for men...

Buy both sizes and then your covered...


----------



## Jock

Turkish get ups are a great exercise......


----------



## speshul

Kettle bells are great, even my 56 year old mother got one!! I got mine here

http://www.fullintensitytraining.com/

And it's very good. When I opened the boc, I could see i was VERY well made. Solid, shiny, black and actually looks like an Object D'Art - Hence it usually lives in the kitchen or living room.

My mums one came from another company and was 12kg, a good starting weight for any woman. Sadly, we got it from another company and it looks a bit shoddy, you can see weld marks around the handle etc and actually, the first one actually broke on delivery.

The male version that I got from the site above however was a more manly 16kg and it's great! Looks handmade and I would not be suprised if this is not the case.

In general, they are a great exercise because you can swing them about unlike a boring dumbell... But dear God don't drop it on a tiled floor or get too energetic with your swings, you might destroy the garden shed


----------



## speshul

test


----------



## speshul

Give them a try-they are MUCH more flexible than a normal plate style weight, they build up dynamic motion based strength are are - wait for it - FUN!


----------



## Marcus Ferreira

According to a very recent study, "Kettlebells provide a useful tool with which coaches may improve the cardiorespiratory fitness of their athletes".

Study reference: http://journals.lww.com/nsca-jscr/Abstract/2010/04000/Oxygen_Cost_of_Kettlebell_Swings.21.aspx

And ar article discussing this study: http://logon.prozis.com/science-confirms-it-kettlebells-are-an-excellent-fitness-tool/

So, kettlebell is very efficient for fitness training. But don't know if it's a very good bodybuilding tool.

I thinking of buying a kettlebell cause I want to build my fitness. I'm about to start playing football again.


----------



## Mercy-Leigh

Apparantly Geri halliwell used them to get back into shape after her baby and before she toured with the spice girls.

There always quoted in the mags as bein a celeb fave, coz they're meant to burn loads of calories and you dont have to work out as long as your working harder.

Just what ive read anyway.


----------

